# RMT200 European Radio with Bluetooth $249.99



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*$249.95 plus shipping. Please use our site for a shipping quote*

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/6Q0-051-228-B/6Q0051228B/114


Keep that OEM look, but get a fresh new radio with all the modern features youre looking for. This unit is plug and play for MK3 and MK4 vehicles with single DIN radios. MK4's with double DIN radios do not use the same connectors in the back. 

*Features*
FM also has 2 extra radio frequencies as it is for Europe
Bluetooth with built in mic
A2DP Audio Streaming
SD Card reader
Aux Jack
USB Slot

perfect for your

Mk4 Jetta 1999-2000-2001-2002
Mk4 Golf 1999-2000-2001-2002
Mk4 GTI 1999-2000-2001-2002

Mk3 Jetta 1994-1995-1996-1997-1998-1999
Mk3 Golf 1994-1995-1996-1997-1998-1999
Mk3 GTI 1994-1995-1996-1997-1998-1999

B5 Passat 1998-1999-2000-2001-2002


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

any factory O.E.M. DOUBLE DIN *bluetooth *(EURO?) for B5.5's?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jellowsubmarine said:


> any factory O.E.M. DOUBLE DIN *bluetooth *(EURO?) for B5.5's?


I can get them. But the ones similar to this in double din are $1500. You can use this in a double din vehicle with the adapters from Vw.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I can get them. But the ones similar to this in double din are $1500. You can use this in a double din vehicle with the adapters from Vw.


If you could find a factory O.E.M. DOUBLE din bt/nav for a 04 Passat that is comparable in price to a very nice alpine unit bt/nav @ $1000 (# ??940bt) I'd be very interested. I'm looking to pull the trigger and buy that unit soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jellowsubmarine said:


> If you could find a factory O.E.M. DOUBLE din bt/nav for a 04 Passat that is comparable in price to a very nice alpine unit bt/nav @ $1000 (# ??940bt) I'd be very interested. I'm looking to pull the trigger and buy that unit soon.


Im sorry I dont think that what youre looking for exists.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

perfect for your

Mk4 Jetta 1999-2000-2001-2002
Mk4 Golf 1999-2000-2001-2002
Mk4 GTI 1999-2000-2001-2002

Mk3 Jetta 1994-1995-1996-1997-1998-1999
Mk3 Golf 1994-1995-1996-1997-1998-1999
Mk3 GTI 1994-1995-1996-1997-1998-1999


----------



## kauboi (Nov 3, 2004)

work in a 2002 Eurovan? illumination color?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

kauboi said:


> work in a 2002 Eurovan? illumination color?


This illuminates black and white. Im sorry I dont know if this works in a Eurovan. We tested this in an earlier Eurovan and found that it did not work. It seems that some wiring may need to be swap to get the unit to work on some eurovans. Any stereo shop should be able to help you with this.


----------



## veersixx1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Will this work in a B4 passat ? 96


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

veersixx1 said:


> Will this work in a B4 passat ? 96


 Yes this should work in a b4 passat as well


----------



## veersixx1 (Sep 3, 2011)

do you have a picture of what this looks like illuminated?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

veersixx1 said:


> do you have a picture of what this looks like illuminated?


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5916932-RMT200-European-Radio-with-Bluetooth-249.99 

Take a look here for the night pics


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Any idea if it will work in a MK1 Audi TT and what color illumination does it have? 

If not - do you have anything like this that will work? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Any idea if it will work in a MK1 Audi TT and what color illumination does it have?
> 
> If not - do you have anything like this that will work? :thumbup:


This most likely should work in your TT. It's tough to say for sure as we have not installed this unit in one and the unit is not originally intended for it. It would most likely require a little work to work perfect. The unit lights up red and white


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Tafhmmy said:


> get the unit to work on some eurovans. Any stereo shop should be able to help you with this.


Yes this is true. Any local stereo shop should have no problem installing this in a Eurovan.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/Jetta/MK41999.5-2005.5/Electrical/Radio/702


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Oem Vw Bluetooth radio


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

vw oem bluetooth radio


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## CHK ENG (Jul 27, 2013)

Probably a silly question, but is this plug and play for my 1990 Corrado? If not, could you please tell me what adapter(s) are needed? Thank you.


----------



## CHK ENG (Jul 27, 2013)

Aktiv Free


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CHK ENG said:


> Probably a silly question, but is this plug and play for my 1990 Corrado? If not, could you please tell me what adapter(s) are needed? Thank you.


This is not plug and play but I have one in my corrado. I had a stereo shop wire mine up as I dont have a ton of time to work on my cars anymore. One of the electrical connectors is different but I can get you that if you need.


----------



## CHK ENG (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'll PM you when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CHK ENG said:


> Thanks. I'll PM you when I'm ready to buy.


I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Please provide link to full, detailed specs. link above is generic features and images only


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Waterfan said:


> Please provide link to full, detailed specs. link above is generic features and images only


What specs are you looking for


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What specs are you looking for


preamp outputs available with voltage
s/n ratio
internal amplifier specs
input sources
etc.

in other words, the standard info used to compare one HU to another.

for an example refer to http://www.crutchfield.com/p_158GT270MP/Sony-CDX-GT270MP.html#details-tab

69.99 sony single DIN

General features:
CD receiver with AM/FM tuner
built-in amplifier (17 watts RMS CEA-2006/52 peak x 4 channels)
detachable face with a black and white LCD display
red button and controls illumination
built-in RDS (Radio Data System)
remote control
Audio features:
plays CDs (see Details for full capabilities)
EQ3 Stage 2 (eight preset tone curves and a 3-band equalizer)
24-bit digital-to-analog converter
adjustable high- and low-pass filters
Expandability:
inputs: front-panel auxiliary input
outputs: 2-channel preamp outputs (2-volt rear/sub)
Other features and specs:
compatible with most factory steering wheel audio controls (adapter required)
CEA-2006 compliant amplifier
warranty: 1 year
Our 60-day money-back guarantee


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

This will not pre amp outputs as it is a Genuine VW radio. For this reason they do not offer the Amp output specs or an EQ either. 

We have the inputs listed. 

I hope this helps clear things up. This unit is more intended for people looking to keep the OEM look and feel in their car but have some newer technology like the bluetooth, SD card, USB and Aux jack. If an audio system with subs an EQ and full adjustability is important to you this unit might not be the one for you. 

Please let me know if I can help in any other way. 



Waterfan said:


> preamp outputs available with voltage
> s/n ratio
> internal amplifier specs
> input sources
> ...


----------



## cr4zy3lgato (May 31, 2011)

I'm sure i saw somewhere that shipping to canada was 20$, but when i checkout on your website it'S 38$ is that right?

I guess there won't be Black friday specials on this right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

cr4zy3lgato said:


> I'm sure i saw somewhere that shipping to canada was 20$, but when i checkout on your website it'S 38$ is that right?
> 
> I guess there won't be Black friday specials on this right?


Take a look here for canadian shipping info
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Terms-and-Conditions.aspx?sid=8&pid=4&red=yes


----------



## Kadhren (Oct 10, 2013)

of time to work on my cars anymore. One of the electrical connectors is different but I can get you that if you need.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Kadhren said:


> of time to work on my cars anymore. One of the electrical connectors is different but I can get you that if you need.


Im sorry Im not clear. Is this a question?


----------



## mysman (May 10, 1999)

Any idea if you can get this unit (about half way down)?

http://www.golf4.de/car-hifi-telefo...ieses-vw-radio-brasilien-mexiko-china-10.html

part# 5U0 057 156 F


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

mysman said:


> Any idea if you can get this unit (about half way down)?
> 
> http://www.golf4.de/car-hifi-telefo...ieses-vw-radio-brasilien-mexiko-china-10.html
> 
> part# 5U0 057 156 F


Yes we can get it. It will take some time to get and it is $1500.00


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

Does this have AM radio capabilities?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CD155MX said:


> Does this have AM radio capabilities?


No it does not


----------



## cwyamz (Aug 1, 2012)

I am interested for my 04 GTI. It came with the Monsoon double din.



[email protected] said:


> ... You can use this in a double din vehicle with the adapters from Vw.


Can you give me some details on cost for the adapters? And will I need a mounting kit for the RMT200 in my car?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

cwyamz said:


> I am interested for my 04 GTI. It came with the Monsoon double din.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me some details on cost for the adapters? And will I need a mounting kit for the RMT200 in my car?


Im sorry we didnt see this request. Take a look at the product page the adapters are listed there.


----------



## cwyamz (Aug 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Im sorry we didnt see this request. Take a look at the product page the adapters are listed there.


No worries man. Thanks for the response. 
I shoudl have seen the link for the Quad Lock Adapter harness. 
The link for the Antenna adapter harness is busted. It's pointing to a telephone link: tel:000-098-696
I searched for the antenna harnes on your website but I didn't find the 000-098-696 part number.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

cwyamz said:


> No worries man. Thanks for the response.
> I shoudl have seen the link for the Quad Lock Adapter harness.
> The link for the Antenna adapter harness is busted. It's pointing to a telephone link: tel:000-098-696
> I searched for the antenna harnes on your website but I didn't find the 000-098-696 part number.



We have fix the link on that page but you can find it here

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/000-098-696/0/1038


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

cwyamz said:


> No worries man. Thanks for the response.
> I shoudl have seen the link for the Quad Lock Adapter harness.
> The link for the Antenna adapter harness is busted. It's pointing to a telephone link: tel:000-098-696
> I searched for the antenna harnes on your website but I didn't find the 000-098-696 part number.


P


----------



## cwyamz (Aug 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We have fix the link on that page but you can find it here
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/000-098-696/0/1038


Excellent, thanks Paul.
I'll be placing an order soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

cwyamz said:


> Excellent, thanks Paul.
> I'll be placing an order soon.


Great. Let us know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## ThosHrubecky (Apr 27, 1999)

I've just received this unit today at my office and I'm planning to swap it when I get to the garage. Just a couple of questions for anyone whose already performed the (single-DIN) swap.


What is the "K Wire" that was mentioned as possibly needing to be removed?
If this new unit needs a code; where do I get it?

I'm really looking forward to having OEM-looking Bluetooth in my 1998 Passat.

TGH


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## Pingwhen (Oct 16, 2013)

i see this radio is no longer for sale? please please tell me there is a place i can get one?!


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Pingwhen said:


> i see this radio is no longer for sale? please please tell me there is a place i can get one?!


Unfortunately these radios are no longer available.


----------



## Pingwhen (Oct 16, 2013)

wow i cant believe that. is there any expectation of this being sold agian?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Pingwhen said:


> wow i cant believe that. is there any expectation of this being sold agian?


Im sorry we don't anticipate getting these ever again.


----------



## Ferindo (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi all!

Because i sold my VW Up! i've got a RMT200 Radio for sale. It's in a good condition and will post some pics if anyone is interested. Let me know!


Grtz


----------



## Ferindo (Dec 12, 2017)

If anyone is still interested in the RMT200 Radio let me know...


----------

